# Would you support a state waterfowl stamp?



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Would you support a state waterfowl stamp if it went toward habitat acquisition?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

yes.


----------



## liljoe (Jan 25, 2008)

Yes


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yes, if there was a cap in place on how much they could charge. I wouldn't want to it be $3 one year then $10 the next.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Absolutely - should be $15 per year.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Already have one in Illinois


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Would be a good cause for sure.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I would totally support it... but you would have to make sure that money goes towards waterfowl and habitat because in states that have the stamps that is what the money is earmarked for. Other States don't have your other endorsements that go towards habitat and access. Right now you already have the Hunt, fish, furbearer endorsement of $2 and the general game habitat endorsement for $13. then you want to add onto it another duck stamp endorsement??

I am not complaining one bit because I would support it 100% but just want to make sure what the funding is going towards where it needs to go. HABITAT!!!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

I imagine your talking about ND, didn't know they didn't have one, Mn has had one for years and i believe that money is for land purchases and habitat.....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

9man... That is what I am getting at. If ND goes to a waterfowl stamp. They need to make sure that money is earmarked for just waterfowl habitat and access. Most other states don't have the other two fee's I mentioned. That is why those states have a stamps program. Like in MN....you buy a pheasant stamp if you want to hunt pheasants.... you have a state waterfowl stamp to hunt ducks and geese..... turkey stamp to hunt turkeys. Then the money each stamp brings in goes towards that particular species habitat and programs.

ND has the general and furbearer fees and what my take on it was that money goes towards plots and other habitat projects. Now if you add a new Fee....make sure it is just going towards waterfowl and doesn't get lumped in with these others. Also I don't want to see the general fee go by the wayside because that is the main funding for PLOTS. So if you add another fee with people complain and want other fee's waived. Or will they just lump everything together?

Now I wouldn't mind paying all of them....waterfowl stamp, general, furbearer, etc. I support it but would want the money to go towards the right places. Not in a politicians private agenda's or to fund unnecessary things. Just look at what some of the funding is going towards in the MN Legacy bill.... Funding picking up dog poop in twin cities parks, city bike trails in the twin cities (yes cities are dipping into the funds instead of budgeting for them), etc. Not all of it is going toward habitat, boat landings, stream projects, clean water projects, nesting projects, etc. it is getting used inside city limits.


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

I heard on the outdoor news radio show today that MN is going to try and raise the price of the state stamp to $25 or $30. I guess that would be fine with me if the $ went toward the ducks we hunt. I don't know any other details but I sure hope it isn't for the legacy fund. That is a bunch of poop IMO


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

Absolutely.


----------



## meelosh (Feb 11, 2012)

Certainly, so long as the money went DIRECTLY towards conservation. Maybe a state-run WRP program or the like.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Depends on where the money goes, Minnesota has had one for a long time for both Waterfowl and Pheasants - $8 is cheap.


----------



## riverrat47 (Sep 25, 2010)

If the money was being used STRICLTY to preserve wetland habitat and hunting access in ND and it was additional funding. Being from Illinois, where our governors eventually make our license plates, I've seen too many times a funding bill pass...like a duck stamp, only to have politicians then yank other money from DNR, leaving it with no increased funding. If it were used appropriately, I'd buy one, even if I didn't come to ND. After all, your state raises a hell of a lot of ducks that pass through my state.


----------

